# "Toilet Water"



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

No! Not that kind!

Ladies, remember Mom referring to perfume as "Toilet water"? 





It was a very common name for "Eau de Toilette"

Also... who uses or still knows the words "Jean Nate' ? 
LOL it's still out there.. I think all our Moms used it!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

My mom used to wear that. I'll have to see if I can find some to send to her.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup.. Easter brings it all to mind for me. Thanks Jim!


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Mama never liked Jean Naté, she liked, and her Mama liked, 4711:


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I used to use Jean Naté. 

For about a week until I developed a rash, but still.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

nope . none. nada. au natural... lol 
allergies to many scents that are not natural and irritate by the ones based in alcohol.
...


----------

